# Brian Walsh and Richard Middleton - ‘The Transform



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 4, 2007)

‘The Transforming Vision: Shaping a Christian World View’ 

Has anyone read this book? Any comments would be welcome. Thank you.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 4, 2007)

I have read it several times. His formulation of worldview and his critique of Greek thinking is breathtaking...it's that good. 

His critique of postmillennialism is a joke. I am also concerned about his "Christian socialism." He quotes Ron Sider without realizing that Ron Sider has been brutally answered by David Chilton. 

Read it for the worldview qualities. It is top-notch on that level.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 5, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> I have read it several times. His formulation of worldview and his critique of Greek thinking is breathtaking...it's that good.
> 
> His critique of postmillennialism is a joke. I am also concerned about his "Christian socialism." He quotes Ron Sider without realizing that Ron Sider has been brutally answered by David Chilton.
> 
> Read it for the worldview qualities. It is top-notch on that level.



That's helpful - I know nothing about David Chilton. Can you explain - briefly, please?!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 5, 2007)

Chilton was a Reconstructionist. Ron Sider began arguing that anyone who is not living in poverty is going to hell. He said that the government--at gunpoint--should confiscate wealth as a "tithe." It was socialism plus the barricades. Chilton came along with a free market defense, a critique of Sider, and an exposition of what the Bible says about wealth. 

Orthodox Christianity holds that the means of grace are in the church. Sider put the means of grace in the State.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 6, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Chilton was a Reconstructionist. Ron Sider began arguing that anyone who is not living in poverty is going to hell. He said that the government--at gunpoint--should confiscate wealth as a "tithe." It was socialism plus the barricades. Chilton came along with a free market defense, a critique of Sider, and an exposition of what the Bible says about wealth.
> 
> Orthodox Christianity holds that the means of grace are in the church. Sider put the means of grace in the State.



Thank you for these points - I will look out for the meat and leave the bones.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 6, 2007)

another thing to keep in mind. In his more recent book, Truth is Stranger than it Used to be, he came out very sympathetic to postmodernism.


----------

